# 295 problems



## dwdallam (Feb 12, 2009)

Reports fan speed as 1900+. -1000 and it reports weird fan speeds compared to Everest, like 300RPms off or more.

Reporting low GPU core temps compared to Everest.

Does GPU-Z work with the Logitech G15? Can't find anything on this. Is there a plugin?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 12, 2009)

I wouldn't be concerned about the rpms of the fan. If cooling is an issue, just manually raise the speed.

I believe gpu-z has a very good gpu temperature monitor on it. Everest I can't say I know for sure.


----------



## dwdallam (Feb 13, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about the rpms of the fan. If cooling is an issue, just manually raise the speed.
> 
> I believe gpu-z has a very good gpu temperature monitor on it. Everest I can't say I know for sure.



The point is that GPU-Z isn't reporting correctly. fan speed is an issue when you are trying to figure out specific things about a specific card, not necessarily related to heat issues, which I don't have.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2009)

295 is a new card. provide some relevant info such as screenshots of the problems and the exact builds you're on. Then when w1zzard takes a peek in this forum, he can find out the problem and fix it.


----------



## dwdallam (Feb 13, 2009)

that's a good thing to do. I'll do it. Also can GPU-Z work with the Logitech G15 keyboard?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2009)

dwdallam said:


> that's a good thing to do. I'll do it. Also can GPU-Z work with the Logitech G15 keyboard?



i dont own a G15, so i have no idea there.


----------



## dwdallam (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm asking myself "Why did I fork out 89 bucks on this thing" when I could jsut use a standard illuminated board and free macro software. What's the Fing point except an LCD and "G" keeeys, wooo?


----------



## RevengE (Feb 13, 2009)

dwdallam said:


> that's a good thing to do. I'll do it. Also can GPU-Z work with the Logitech G15 keyboard?



Not that I know of Mine does not but I have a Rev 1.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2009)

Support for use of the LCD does not differ between v1 and v2 IIRC.


----------



## dwdallam (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I have the G15 version 2 also. While we're on teh topic of the G15, I have a question, since In just got mine. Aside from the LCD and G keys, what's the difference from buying a 12 dollar illuminated board and using a free macro builder that also can record your mouse clicks? I'm beginning to think I paid 70 bucks for pretty much nothing. the macro builder that comes with the G15 can't even record mouse clicks when recording macros. Also, the G15's macro software won't allow you to remap any keys other than the G keys, right? What  a POS. Free proggies will even do that.

What might make it worth it is if I could get my G macros to show up in the LCD with their names, but I can't figure that out either.

Man I wish I could just find a split/illuminated keyboard--not the 225.00US MS one though. Then I'd just use a free macro builder.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2009)

no support for g15 and not planned either. if someone wants to code something be my guest, there is a shared memory available in gpuz that other apps can read


----------



## newls1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is an issue or not, but it appears that my 295 GPU's are B3 series, and GPUz says there B1?  No biggie, just thought I would note that.


----------

